# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новинки в модельному ряду смартфонов Vibe

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo представила на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], которая проходила 4 сентября в Берлине новинки в серии смартфонов премиум-класса *VIBE** -* *VIBE* *X**2* и *VIBE* *Z**2*. Новые модели смартфонов - серьезная заявка на лидерство и модные тенденции: необычный яркий дизайн, тонкий корпус, высокие технические характеристики и расширенные возможности фотокамеры, позволяющие делать профессиональные снимки. 

Lenovo: «Смартфон VIBE X2 такой же неповторимый и неординарный, как и те, кто им пользуется. Этот телефон с необычным градиентным цветовым дизайном радует глаз, его необычайно приятно держать в руке.  VIBE X2 впечатляет столь же сильно, как и VIBE Z2: это невероятно мощный и производительный, легкий и тонкий смартфон с широкими возможностями работы фотокамеры. Оба смартфона становятся еще лучше, как только к ним подключают модули-аксессуары: интересный дизайн, увеличение времени работы аккумулятора, динамики JBL – все это дарит пользователям еще большее удовольствие от смартфона».

Смартфоны Lenovo VIBE X2 и VIBE Z2 – яркий дизайн, высокая производительность, инновационные подключаемые модули, камеры с расширенными функциями, включая функцию дистанционного спуска затвора и возможности редактирования фотографий.

*Представленные новинки:*

·                    *VIBE* *X**2* – яркий модный смартфон, который подстраивается под стиль своего владельца, и первый в мире многослойный смартфон в необычной градиентной цветовой палитре.
·                    *VIBE* *Z**2* – смартфон с суперярким дисплеем высокого разрешения и камерой высокого разрешения с функцией оптической стабилизации, идеальный смартфон для любителей «селфи». 

*Lenovo* *VIBE* *X**2

*
Lenovo VIBE X2 – первый в мире многослойный смартфон, корпус которого выполнен в яркой градиентной цветовой палитре. Покупатели могут выбрать телефон в корпусе такого цвета, который больше всего соответствует их индивидуальному стилю – белый, красный, золотистый или темно-серый. VIBE X2 – удивительно тонкий и легкий: его толщина составляет 7,2 мм, а вес – всего 120 гр., что позволяет легко и удобно переключаться между приложениями и просматривать фотографии на 5-дюймовом дисплее стандарта Full HD с широким углом обзора. Восьмиядерный процессор Media Tek 4G LTE True8Core™ - ключ к разгадке появления скрытых технических возможностей и высокой производительности телефона. Благодаря реализованным в телефоне энергосберегающим технологиям увеличено время работы аппарата без подзарядки: теперь можно еще дольше смотреть видео, фотографии и играть в игры на телефоне. 

Lenovo Vibe X2 оснащен двумя мощными камерами, позволяющими делать снимки в различных режимах съемки, а также накладывать эффекты на фотографии. Благодаря этому пользователи устройства смогут в любой момент поймать и запечатлеть на фото или видео интересные и яркие моменты своей жизни. Делать селфи теперь стало еще легче – смартфон оснащен широкоугольной фронтальной камерой с разрешением 5Мп и функцией управления жестами для активации автоматического спуска затвора при моргании и улыбке. Основная камера смартфона получила 13-мегапиксельный модуль с автофокусом, сенсором с обратной подсветкой и светодиодной вспышкой, благодаря чему снимки получаются четкими и яркими. Lenovo Vibe X2 получил 32 Гб встроенной памяти, что более чем достаточно для хранения цифрового контента.

В Lenovo решили дать пользователям возможность еще больше персонализировать свой смартфон и представляют два новых аксессуара - инновационные модули VIBE Xtension: Battery Xtension и Hi-Fi Xtension, которые подключаются к смартфону VIBE X2. Ультратонкий (толщиной всего 5,1мм) модуль Battery Xtension выполняет двойную функцию – защищает аппарат, а также увеличивает время его работы без подзарядки почти вдвое[1]. С Battery Xtension можно полноценно пользоваться смартфоном весь день, не заботясь о необходимости зарядки аккумулятора. Модуль Hi-Fi Xtension представляет собой подставку с динамиками для усиления громкости звука при прослушивании музыки и просмотре фильмов.   

*Lenovo* *VIBE* *Z**2*


Специально для тех, кому нужен смартфон с исключительным уровнем производительности и технических характеристик в элегантном, тонком цельнометаллическом корпусе из матового шлифованного металла, компания Lenovo создала Vibe Z2. Этот смартфон в невероятно тонком (толщиной всего 7,8 мм.) корпусе оснащен одним из самых ярких дисплеев из всех, что существуют сегодня на рынке. Дисплей диагональю 5,5 дюймов стандарта HD (1280x720) с яркостью 600 нит позволяет наслаждаться высоким качеством и яркостью фотографий и видео в любых условиях, даже при солнечном свете.

VIBE Z2 – первый 64-битный смартфон Lenovo. Это означает, что он обладает мощностью, достаточной для работы любой сложной программы или приложения и плавного воспроизведения изображений с высоким разрешением и высоким уровнем детализации.    

За производительность в смартфоне отвечает четырехядерный процессор с 64-битной архитектурой Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 64-bit Quad Core с частотой 1.2ГГц. Аккумулятор мощностью 3000мА/час обеспечивает работу аппарата в течение всего дня. Хранить в телефоне большой объем данных стало просто, ведь объем внутренний памяти в Lenovo VIBE Z2 составляет 32Гб. Поддержка сетей 4G LTE и высокая скорость передачи данных как нельзя лучше подходят для быстрой загрузки данных и потоковых трансляций в любом месте и в любое время.  Lenovo VIBE Z2 имеет поддержку двух SIM-карт, что позволяет использовать различные тарифные планы и отказаться от необходимости иметь второй телефонный аппарат для звонков по работе - это по достоинству оценят те, кто часто отправляется в поездки. 

Что касается камеры и соответствующего программного обеспечения, возможности Vibe Z2 во многом схожи с Vibe X2, однако на Z2 снимки смотрятся еще более профессионально. Основная камера с разрешением 13МП оснащена функцией оптической стабилизации изображения, а также сенсором с обратной подсветкой нового поколения Sony Exmor, что позволяет получить яркие снимки прекрасного качества в условиях ночной съемки. Кроме того, смартфон оснащён фронтальной камерой с разрешением 8МП и объективом, не искажающим изображение, что по достоинству оценят любители селфи – ведь со смартфоном Vibe Z2 автопортреты получаются четкими и безупречными. На телефон установлены приложения для редактирования фотографий, дистанционного управления затвором фотокамеры, а также новое приложение Instant On.  




*О компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[1] _Модуль_ _VIBE_ _X__2_ _Battery_ _Xtension__ увеличивает время работы аккумулятора до 75%._

----------


## WelcHom

Отличные смартфоны, очень приятный дизайн и внешний вид, читал стоить они будут в районе 400-450 уе. Так что вполне адекватная и доступная цена с таким то железом

----------

